# Starting a 60 gallon



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

Maybe consider using good plant substrate on the bottom of the tank, and capping it with your sand. If you are not intending on disturbing the plants much organic potting soil would work well. If you like to rescape often their are cleaner alternatives like eco-complete.


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

BTW, if you start a tank journal, put a link to your thread in one of my journals in my sig.


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

A long time ago I had a 67 gallon low tech tank without a fertile substrate. there are some pics of it here on TPT somewhere.

I use 100% Turface clay. Had some trouble with plants in the beginning, probably should have used some dirt or root tabs. But, with a hundred or so Endlers in there, things turned around. If you're not going to use ferts of any kind, feed your fish well.

Vals: With no ferts in the substrate, they will throw lots of runners. I reckon they are searching for something to eat. If i were to do it again, I would skip the vals. 

Moss sounds good, but don't use any Riccia. It just won't do well that deep without lots of light .

Oddly enough, crypts did great in this tank. I imagine the turface locked a lot of N from the water column, but I never dosed anything more than iron once in a great while.

If I were setting this up today, I would dirt the base. We just didn't use dirt back then 

In any case, you'll need to add something to that sand IMO. Sand just isn't going to absorb and hold enough nutrition for plants that feed through the roots.


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Will most likely look into the organic potting soil. Didnt really consider the sand wouldn't hold much nutrients but makes sense. Would something like and inch or 2 be enough? 
Ive used Vals in a smaller low tech with good results but also had Eco-complete in that tank. As far as mosses I'm going to stick to with simple stuff. The LFS sells java moss by the gallon so it'll be super easy to get. But if not Val whats another easy recommendation? Really just looking for something long go let over grow in there.


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

The vals grew OK, it's just that they threw a lot of runners, which puts new vals in places where you might not want vals  Go with them, just keep a close eye for loooonnnnggg runners out into space. Snip 'em back so the plant doesn't waste energy growing plantlets that you don't want. Or let them grow three leaves or so and sell them here 

I would guess 2 inches of dirt is OK. I've never really used soil for more than a sprinkling on the bottom of the tank. Hopefully, someone who uses it properly will chime in.

Java moss is perfect. I'd love to have a place local where i could buy it in quantity.


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

The Val, or whatever I end up with, I just want to let over run the tank. I'm thinking more of an untamed jungle rather than a well manicured tank. I found a place that sells organic potting soil by 10, 20 and 50 lb bags. Might start with 20 and go from there.

I just put the order in for the lights so it should start coming together pretty soon. I'll make sure to post pics. Not sure if I'll put together a journal but if I do I'll add the link JJVanier.


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Got bored looking at it empty and started playing with some of the scape. Can't decide between something long laid out across the tank Or the wood and rocks stacked up together.....


















Yea she still needs a good cleaning.


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

Always wanted to do the untamed jungle thing myself. Please do share some pics!


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

So I picked up about 15 pounds of MG organic and laid about an inch and a half down. Then capped it with about 2 inches is sand. Laid out some of the larger DW and rocks. The lights and first box of Val should be here by Thursday or Friday. Only about 30 plants so it would be filled out to quickly. Well get some of the ferns and mosses over the weekend and go from there.


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B57XL-PwYX0GVXZfZEYwZkxoVWM/edit?usp=docslist_api
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B57XL-PwYX0Gb09iSHl5bGtoVkU/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

New lightsts and plants will be here by the weekend. About 15 pounds of MG organic and a 2 inch sand cap. Some of the larger DW and rocks already in there. Well pick up some mosses and ferns this weekend.


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

The lights, power head and first order of Val got here today. Slapped this together and man this camera sucks. But here they are. First scape.


















Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

Love the arches in the wood, and the angle. Ferns and moss on that wood will work very nicely I think. 

Really want to see it when (if) the Vals go wild. I have a feeling that it will feel more natural, something like the drainage ditches in the Everglades. 

Sort of letting the plants aquascape themselves


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks. These need a good trimming. Lot of the longer leaves are gone but very good bulbs and roots. I got them off eBay and might order so more. 11 bucks for a small flat rate box filled. Got about 15. Most still have some small runners. And thanks to pantherspawn I have some crypts n swords on the way. Will stop by the 2 LFS tomorrow or over the weekend and grab a bunch of moss for the rocks and wood. Thinking about a centerpiece plant behind the standing rock in front of the gap between the DW. Not sure what yet. And the DW on the right dried out too much and needs that rock for now to keep it down. I like the start so far. I'm really excited for this to come together. 

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Thinking about scraping the ferns. Stick the crypts at the bases of the DW and around the rocks. And maybe a red marble sword as the centerpiece.

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Most of the dead stuff trimmed. Still figuring out the rocks at the bottom. Thinking about some ludwigia. Both broad leaf and repens. And melon sword, not marble.

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Water Wisteria or Sprite? Which do you guys prefer. Want to stuff one of the corners with it and bundle up the Val instead of it spread across the back.

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Picked up a few more plants and some fish today. Going to start a new thread in tank journals and post there from now on. Thanks for looking.

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Like the idea of bunching the Vals. Try taking pctures after dark/w the tank light only
as it works best for me most times. You might consider Fissidens F. on a couple of spots on the log. Attaching it to the left virtical just below the horrizontal will
evntually make it cover that aria but it grows very slowly and lacks that wild growth
pattern which mosses have.


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea Val's have kinda tapped out. Stil getting some root growth but nothing green above ground. Since those I've planted Wisteria in the same kind of pattern along with the Val. I'm planning on moss across the horizontal DW. Maybe ferns along the trunk piece on the right.

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Updated pic. There's a few leaves of Val left in there

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------

